

TLC (The Tiny Lua Cocoa Bridge) RC1 Released - fyolnish
http://aptiva.github.com/TLC/

======
gwillen
Wow, this is great. I recently spent a bunch of time integrating Lua and ObjC
for a project; I'll have to see if I can replace all that glue with this
library, or if I have something I can contribute to it.

EDIT: What's the license on this? There's no indication at the top of the
source, or anywhere that I can see. It turns out not to be the same as what
I'm doing -- I'm calling from ObjC into Lua and back -- but there are still
bits I'd love to reuse, if I could.

~~~
fyolnish
The license is ISC, so you can do whatever you want with it.

in order to call back into lua you can either use the standard C api. (This
file from another project of mine might be a useful starting point:
[https://github.com/aptiva/Tranquil/blob/master/Tranquil/Core...](https://github.com/aptiva/Tranquil/blob/master/Tranquil/Core/ScriptContext.m))

Or use addMethod to add a lua function as a method to a class (You can use
createClass to create a new class)

I'll add a subclassing demo to the readme later today

------
YuriNiyazov
If someone with more knowledge than me would answer this I'd appreciate it:
Does this mean I can write a full-blown iOS app in Lua? Or will there be
technical and TOS limitations?

~~~
jacktoole1
I can't respond on technical, as I haven't used TLC.

As to Apple's TOS (I can't seem to find TLC's), I'm pretty sure you can write
a full-blown iOS app in Lua. You can already write a complete iOS game in Lua:
<http://www.anscamobile.com/corona/> . Around summer 2010 they changed their
terms so that embedded, non-JIT languages are allowed, as long as all executed
code is bundled in your application (not downloaded). Many apps already
embedded lua. I don't think using TLC would affect an app's chances of being
approved.

~~~
seany
LuaJIT requires mprotect which was disabled in version of iOS pre 5.0. It has
been secretly activated in 5.0+, but it's unclear if apple will allow anyone
to use it. Feel free to try and let us know the results.

------
mrcharles
Awesome! I love Lua and I love integrating it into everything I do. I'll get
some use out of this.

